# Running Across the Pool Cover



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

We _finally_ got our new pool cover a few weeks ago (the old one had dry rotted) and Millie has started running across the cover! We have the kind that is supposed to support the weight of an elephant, so it is not a direct concern that she will fall in and drown. HOWEVER, the pool cover is $3,000 and we don't want her ruining it. And of course, I also don't want to risk her falling in.

Henry has never done this. He always respects the covered pool as an area he does not walk on. Millie thinks its fun. It probably doesn't help that when I first brought her home at 10 weeks, she would go CRAZY running in circles on the cover and it was impossible to get her off! So I guess she already knows its fun, and its hard to train her NOT to walk on it.

Does anyone have any tips as to how to train her to stay OFF? 

I attached a few pictures of her at 10 weeks running across the OLD cover (which we later found out was dry rotted..so she COULD have fallen in... :angry


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Keep her on leash when she is around the pool. When she goes near it, say "NO OFF!" and do not let her go to it. Repeat repeat repeat. Then remove leash and when she goes near it, say NO OFF! and if she listens LOTS AND LOTS of treats and praise. If she ignores you, back on goes the leash.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Locket said:


> Keep her on leash when she is around the pool. When she goes near it, say "NO OFF!" and do not let her go to it. Repeat repeat repeat. Then remove leash and when she goes near it, say NO OFF! and if she listens LOTS AND LOTS of treats and praise. If she ignores you, back on goes the leash.


The hard part is that it usually only happens when she and Henry are playing outside, running around. I guess I just can't let them run around outside until I have solidly trained her to stay off...

I am even more worried about this happening when it snows. She won't even be able to see the pool cover and I guarantee she will walk all over it. :/


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

train it just like you would a boundry. (you know al lthe training that makes fenceless systems work) walk up to it and Back away. Set up something visual even a foot or so away from it so the boundry isn't the cover it self?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never actually trained a boundary (I know..terrible). I think that is why this is so hard for me! Our dogs are allowed everywhere in the house and we have never used an electric fence before!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you erect some type of fencing to go around the pool until it's time to take the cover off next year?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

MericoX said:


> Can you erect some type of fencing to go around the pool until it's time to take the cover off next year?


That was my idea too! My mom doesn't like the idea...

I guess I just need to be outside when she and Henry play so I can correct her, I guess, if she goes onto the cover. It's so darn cold though!


----------



## NH10023 (Oct 16, 2014)

CharismaticMillie, I am researching this topic today. I was wondering if you ever came up with a solution that worked?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't remember what we did, but she got over it! Oh, actually, you know what? I think the pool was opened and then by the time the cover went back on, she was older and not interested anymore.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CM, you have come a long way in 6 years!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG, Sunny did the same thing the first time he visited my sister's house. She had the cover on and he was on the deck......next thing I know he is standing in the middle as it slowly lowers from his body weight. The look on his face!!! Luckily, I called him off quickly. He was not a pup, however; a young adult of 4 years but didn't know any better!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

You can train then the boundaries, I do not have a fence and I use a loud Ahh NO Back and their name when they went some place they were not allowed. The are not allowed to go off the left side of the deck, or behind the shed and only to a decorative half gate, and to one of the wroth Iron tables. It does no take long for them to pick up on it, naturally I was out there when training, now just open the door and they go where allowed.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

We are getting a pool and the digging will be Nov 1st, I am so excited. Our pool cover is the kind adults can walk on, but I agree i do not want Zoe on it.

I imagine she will not walk on it since she is such a fraidy cat.


----------

